# All 8 Gulfport aquarium dolphins recaptured



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

GULFPORT, Miss. (CNN) -- The last four dolphins still missing after Hurricane Katrina destroyed an aquarium on the Mississippi Gulf Coast were recovered by biologists and trainers Tuesday in the Gulf of Mexico. 

They were the last of eight dolphins swept away from the Marine Life Oceanarium in Gulfport when Katrina blasted the coast Aug. 29. The animals were unfamiliar with finding their own food and lacked the survival skills needed to live in the wild, trainers said. 

The other four were rescued last week. All eight are being placed in a U.S. Navy facility in Gulfport, in a special pool used for Navy dolphins. 

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/09/20/news.update.tues/index.html


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Some good news from that area. Who knows what would have happened to these guys without knowing how to survive in the wild during another hurricane.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

that's good to hear!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... 
A lot of those dolphins were never missing at all, but were instead living in a few hotel swimming pools. This is the first I heard about any of them having been washed out to sea.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They kept two types of dolphins at the aquarium. One type was moved to hotel swimming pools the other was moved to a 30 ft tall tank that was overtaken by waves.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, check it out--> a lot of OTHER dolphins apparently escaped as well, but these were navy sentry/attack dolphins, which may or may not still be running amok.
http://observer.guardian.co.uk/international/story/0,6903,1577753,00.html

I'm sure they're probably not still wearing their dart harnesses, but I can assure you that they don't need them anyway to do their job.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> The US navy admits it has been training dolphins for military purposes, but has refused to confirm that any are missing.


 I guess we will never know if they find them seeing how they dont admit they are gone.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm glad they are ok, considering I played ball with them last summer. In between shows they had balls laying around the pool that visitors could toss to the dolphins and they would throw them back. My daughter and I had great fun doing that. I also heard they had been moved to inland hotel swimming pools. There were also a few stray kittens we got attached to during our visit and its sad to think they may not be there any more. While I feel sorry for people, but they have a choice moving to an area prone to natural disasters and have the option to leave if they have to, but the animals never get the choice.


----------

